#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE Mains 2014 Discussion zone >  >  Veermata Jijabai Technological Institute Mumbai btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities

## amos.0119

*Veermata Jijabai Technological Institute - VJTI - Mumbai

**VJTI Mumbai Year of Establishment:* 1887.


*VJTI Mumbai Affiliation:* University of Mumbai.


*VJTI Mumbai Mode Of Admission:* MHCET.


*VJTI Mumbai Cut Off 2014:* Last Cut Off admitted through MHCET was around 189 Marks.

*VJTI Mumbai Branches In Engineering:*
Civil & Environmental EngineeringStructural EngineeringComputer TechnologyElectrical EngineeringMechanical EngineeringProduction EngineeringTextile Manufacturing*VJTI Mumbai Fee Structure For Engineering 2014:* Total Fee INR 50,000/- Per Year.

*VJTI Mumbai Hostel & Mess Fee Structure For Engineering 2014:* Fee INR40,000/- Per Year.

*VJTI Mumbai Engineering Placements 2014:

Salaries Offered:*
 Minimum salary package: 3.5 lakh per year Average salary package: 4.5 lakh per year Maximum salary package: 30 lakh per year (Rakuten)
*VJTI Mumbai Campus & Intra Facilities:
*
Campus: Established in 1887, the V. J. T. Institute started with only two departments, namely the Sir J. J. School of Mechanical Engineering and the Ripon Textile School for the two branches of industry in which Bombay was vitally interested at the time. The aim was to with a desire to meet the technical manpower requirements of Bombay. The first step in the expansion of the Institute was taken in 1903 when courses in Electrical Engineering were introduced. The Technical & Applied Chemistry Department was added in 1906 which was followed in 1914 by the Department of Sanitary Engineering. In 1913 by G. R. No. 1850 of 27th June, the institute was recognised by the Government of Bombay as the Central Technological Institute, Bombay Province. In the early days, the Institute was housed in Byculla in a building donated for the purpose by Sir Dinshaw Maneckji Petit. In the course of development, the Institute’s building at Byculla proved insufficient for the growing number of students who sought admission and soon after the First World War in 1923, the Institute moved to its present and more commodious, specially constructed building at Matunga, which represents the most important landmark in the history of the Institute. This would not have been possible but for the liberal grants given by the Government and the Bombay Millowners’ Association. A new block of northern light roof type construction was added in 1931 for housing the textile machinery and equipment which was obtained through the kind offices of Sir Ness Wadia.


*Central library:

*The VJTI library is situated on the first floor of the north wing of the main building. It has two main halls, the reference section and the home lending sections.The reference section provides current periodicals and books in demand and has a seating capacity for 180 students.
The library subscribes to a variety of leading engineering publications including some titles of
IEEEIEEASMEASCESAETextile Institute UK*VJTI Mumbai Hostel & Mess Facilities:

*
The institutes’ Hostels, which offer accommodation for a total of 554 students are located at the southern end of the campus. They comprise four blocks A, B, C, and D. Accommodation is given to 110 new students in all branches every year on the basis of merit-cum-need. Preference is given to students residing outside the city of Mumbai.There are four messes run by students. Hostel fees are based on three seaters, two seaters or single seater including electricity charges. The hostel students’ amenities fund and medical charges are payable at the begining of each term.
The hostels are provided with dining halls and the residents organize themselves into clubs and run the messes under the control of Joint Managing Committee of the students’ Messes (JMC). There are four messes at present and each mess has an elected General Secretary, Joint Secretary and an Auditor.Hostel accommodation is available for students enrolled for each full time course. All attempts are made to provide hostel accommodation to as many students as possible. However, it is not possible to provide hostel accommodations to all the applicants. The students waiting for hostel accommodations in the first semester will have to make their own arrangement to stay in the city up to the time they are finally admitted to the hostel. Applications for hostel accommodations should be made on the prescribed form available from the office of the hostel after admission to the institute is confirmed.


*VJTI Mumbai Address:
* Near Five Gardens, H.R. Mahajani Marg, Matunga, Mumbai, India.





  Similar Threads: Veermata Jijabai Technological Institute Mumbai B-tech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel, campus facilities P E S Institute of Technology Bangalore btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities: Veermata Jijabai Technological Institute Mumbai btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities Rajiv Gandhi Institute of Tech( Mumbai,btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities Institute of Chemical Technology Mumbai University Mumbai btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities

----------

